
Show HN: Data Grid for Framer - focuser
https://twitter.com/lintonye/status/1193634615346417664
======
focuser
Join the webinar to learn more about it: [https://ti.to/learnreact/data-
grid](https://ti.to/learnreact/data-grid)

